

Ukrainian astronomers: "Asteroid could collide with Earth in 2032" - galaktor
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/10388090/Asteroid-could-collide-with-Earth-in-2032-say-Ukrainian-astronomers.html

======
galaktor
from the article:

Nasa played down the possibility of impact, with Don Yeoman, manager of the
administration’s Near-Earth Object Profram Office, saying: "The current
probability of no impact in 2032 [is] about 99.998 per cent.

"This is a relatively new discovery. With more observations, I fully expect we
will be able to significantly reduce, or rule out entirely, any impact
probability for the foreseeable future."

